

Google partners with Luxottica Group for Glass design and distribution - turing
https://plus.google.com/+GoogleGlass/posts/aso1yad7q5E

======
zmanian
It is unfortunate to see Google partnering with this customer hostile
monopolist...

~~~
OWaz
If Glass needs to be in every mall in America while being covered by a major
insurance plan than partnering with Luxotica can make that happen.

~~~
zmanian
Sadness but yeah

